# Looking for a source for REAL Tiare flowers or absolute



## grayceworks (Sep 24, 2013)

I am new to soaps, but I've been making a few other hair and skin products for a bit, and thinking that I really really want to get away from any artificial scents, since that's a big part of why I started making my own stuff. 

So I generally use a very few essential oils in the stuff I make, but I also use a Tiare-infused coconut oil in a lot of stuff, and while that's fine for my own stuff, if I'm ever going to start making stuff on a larger scale, I need to make my own, either directly with the blossoms, or find a source of the absolute that's not enhanced with FO. 

So far, I have found gardenia absolute, which is NOT the same, and while a nice soapy floral scent, does not give the sweet tropical scent I'm looking for. 

I've found an 'absolute' which almost smells right, but I can tell it's been enhanced with FO. It's got a synthetic "tropical car air freshener" scent to it, and the whole scent fades thru the day, rather than lingering like I'm used to.  

And that's all I've been able to find so far -- white gardenia absolutes or enhanced tiare gardenia ones. 

Any suggestions? I even looked at florists who sell leis made with fresh flowers since tiare is one of the blossoms commonly used in fresh leis, but they stick with the jasmine and a couple other similar blossoms for their online offerings it seems lol.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 24, 2013)

I wish I knew I love Tiare.  Sorry can't help but maybe someone can.


----------



## grayceworks (Sep 25, 2013)

Hope so! Maybe I can pay someone in FL to grow a plant or two... They'd have a heavenly smelling yard AND make money selling me the blossoms! LOL

I need to find some wild rose/wood rose blossoms  or absolute also... 

Where I grew up in AZ up in the pine forests there's bushes and bushes of the most amazingly potent smelling wild rose blossoms. They can be smelled from 100's of feet away when the bushes are in bloom. mmmm. When I was a kid I got the idea to make my own rosewater with them, by boiling them in water on the stove. LOL And it scented the whole house! Made about 16oz of rosewater from a gallon baggie of the blossoms.  My first foray into making my own stuff lol


----------



## walkinwounded (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.aftelier.com/perfumers-absolutes/


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow! Very cool! Thank you! 
I wonder how limited their supply is, or if they can get it regularly... at that price, I'll definitely have to restrict it to my leave-on stuff though, and they're already adequately scented just from the Monoi. 

I have a dilemma now -- I have FO that smells just like the Tiare scent. I've been trying to avoid using FO in any of my stuff though, because so many of the people that use my stuff have so many chemical sensitivities... but they all use the Monoi in my stuff just fine, and the scented Monoi has both the Tiare infused oil and fragrance. So I'm guessing that the Tiare FO would be OK to use in soaps if they don't have trouble with it in either the straight Monoi oil or the products made with it... 

What do you think?






walkinwounded said:


> http://www.aftelier.com/perfumers-absolutes/


 


Sent from my ME301T


----------

